# Need Help



## wykd (Aug 3, 2004)

Can someone tell me where I can buy larger pony sized head stalls?

Thanks!


----------



## Marty (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey Viki!

My Frosty wore a cob size and we used to get a lot of his stuff in State Line Tack and also Millers and I think also..........Dover Saddlery


----------



## wykd (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks Marty. We are going to work with our rescue pony and try to get her a tad more rideable.


----------

